# A Pit Bull, a Jack Russell mix, and a Yorkie



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Helping out my aunt tonight and dogsitting for her Pittie, Max and her mother-in-law's Jack Russell/Shihtzu mix Sammy (who's littermate, Lily, belongs to my dad).

They are so cute together!

Sorry for the crappy cell phone quality.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Jack Russel/Shih Tzu?! That is quite the combo! Jackson seems to enjoy his playmates  He looks so darn cute in his little harness by the way. I saw a teenie Yorkie today at our Sunday Social puppy class she was so cute; I have a weakness for small dogs!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

PetersGirl said:


> Jack Russel/Shih Tzu?! That is quite the combo! Jackson seems to enjoy his playmates  He looks so darn cute in his little harness by the way. I saw a teenie Yorkie today at our Sunday Social puppy class she was so cute; I have a weakness for small dogs!


Isn't it a strange combo? Someone my dad knows had an "oops" litter (gosh I wish people would fix their dogs or be responsbile!) anyways so my dad got one of the puppies and my aunt got another (Sammy) for her mother-in-law. Sammy is a GREAT little dog, he is so loving, non-barky, happy, go-lucky and Lily (dads dog) is such a little brat, lol. Amazing the differences. Lily got more JRT traits and Sammy got more Shih-tzu traits I think.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

That's hilarious  hahaha. He turned out super cute tho! Back home I have a MaltePoo Chi... She is a MUTT but I love her to pieces. Sometimes those mix breeds are awesome because you get such a variety in personalities!


----------

